# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  comment afficher une frame  partir d'un clic sur un bouton

## hamzawhy

Bonjour,
svp comment je peux afficher une frame nomme Frame2  partir d'un clic sur un bouton dans Frame1 en python et merci

----------


## wiztricks

Salut,

C'est pas la peine de poster 3 fois la mme question.

La rponse dpendra du GUI que vous utilisez.
Si vous ne montrez pas un peu de code pour illustrer le contexte de ce que vous voulez faire, un exemple comme:


```

```

sera "correct" dans l'absolu mais ne vous aidera pas beaucoup.

- W

----------


## hamzawhy

merci wiztricks pour la rponse et dsol c'est un problme de connexion!!  ::roll::

----------


## hamzawhy

dsol j'ai oubli de poster ce que j'ai essay de faire,voici mon code,j'essaye avec la fonction ci-dessous d'appeler la fentre Frame2,mais toujours j'ai un problme dans ce code:



```

```

merci encore une fois pour l'aide

----------


## wiztricks

> dsol j'ai oubli de poster ce que j'ai essay de faire,voici mon code,j'essaye avec la fonction ci-dessous d'appeler la fentre Frame2,mais toujours j'ai un problme dans ce code:


Super, a progresse! 
Grce au bout de code, un espace de nom appel "wx" laisse supposer que vous travaillez avec wxPython.

Reste  comprendre ce que vous entendez par "problme".

Lorsque vous programmez, soit  fonctionne sans faire ce que vous attendez soit  plante.

Si  plante, Python affiche un joli "traceback" sur la console. 
Sans ces informations, pas la peine de chercher  imaginer...

Or le code que vous montrez doit planter...

- W

----------


## VinsS

> Or le code que vous montrez doit planter...
> 
> - W


Peut-tre a-t-il fait:


```

```

----------


## hamzawhy

non j'ai pas une trace d'erreur mais lorsque je clique sur le bouton rien ne se passe

----------


## wiztricks

> non j'ai pas une trace d'erreur mais lorsque je clique sur le bouton rien ne se passe


Rien ne se passe = le callback "OnButton4Button" n'est pas appel.
Reste  voir comment le "callback" a t dclar.

Il y a quand mme des tutos sur WxPython qui montrent les utilisations basiques des Frame, Button,...
Vous pourriez commencer par jouer avec cet exemple
Puis celui-ci.
Et essayer de combiner les deux.

Votre incapacit  communiquer des informations utiles pour vous aider laisse suspecter que vous dbutez en programmation.
Notre tutoriel favori (le Swinnen) aborde la programmation des GUI qu'au chapitre 10.
Ce qui signifie qu'avant de se lancer dans la programmation vnementielle, il y a plein de chose  apprendre  matriser.
De plus, il propose de jouer avec tkinter car c'est bien plus simple pour approcher les "concepts" de base (ceux qui vous serviront ailleurs).

Il n'est pas interdit de se lancer tte baisse dans l'aventure mais si c'est pour se retrouver dans l'embarras et dans l'incapacit de raconter ce que vous faites: c'est trs moyen.
Comment vous aider si vous ne savez pas mieux dcrire ce que vous faites, ce qu'il se passe,...?

A vous de voir.

- W

----------


## hamzawhy

merci wiztricks  ::): 
comme j'ai dit au dbut,je suis dbutant en python,c'est la premire fois que travaille avec un langage pareil merci pour l'aide

----------


## hamzawhy

re,
voici ce que j'ai fait en respectant le "PEP8 recommendations",mais j'ai cette erreur:
Indentation error:expected an indented block 
18:Frame1.py:global Frame2 fr
voici le code:


```

```

merci pour l'aide

----------


## Winnt

Salut,



```

```

Le message d'erreur est pourtant trs clair non ?
La ligne 18 devrait tre indente mais elle ne l'est pas !

----------


## wiztricks

Comprendre et corriger ce genre d'erreur est ce que vous auriez appris en essayant de faire les premiers exercices de n'importe quel tuto.
Acqurir ces bases l demande du temps et on ne peut pas le faire  votre place.

- W

----------

